# Απλοποίηση της ελληνικής γραφής εισηγείται ο Κύπριος ευρωβουλευτής Μάριος Ματσάκης



## nickel (Apr 20, 2008)

Το ξεσήκωσα από εδώ:

Απλοποίηση της ελληνικής γραφής εισηγείται ο Κύπριος ευρωβουλευτής Μάριος Ματσάκης, με επιστολή του προς τον υπουργό Παιδείας της Κύπρου Ανδρέα Δημητρίου, την οποία κοινοποίησε μεταξύ άλλων στους Έλληνες ευρωβουλευτές.

Ο κ. Ματσάκης προτείνει στον Κύπριο υπουργό τη σύσταση μιας ολιγομελούς επιτροπής γλωσσολόγων, οι οποίοι θα μπορούσαν, εμπεριστατωμένα να ενδιατρίψουν επί του θέματος και να δώσουν μια επιστημονικά έγκυρη πρόταση για τον εκμοντερνισμό/ απλοποίηση της Ελληνικής γραφής.

Στην επιστολή του ο Κύπριος ευρωβουλευτής παραθέτει ως «τροφή για σκέψη» τα εξής:

1. Να καταργηθούν τα γράμματα «η» και «υ» και να αντικατασταθούν από το γράμμα «ι».

2. Να καταργηθεί το γράμμα «ω» και να αντικατασταθεί από το γράμμα «ο». 

3. Να καταργηθούν οι εξής συνδυασμοί γραμμάτων και να αντικατασταθούν ως εξής:
«αι» > «ε», «ει» > «ι», «οι > «ι», «υι» > «ι», «αυ» > «αβ», «ευ» > «εβ»

4. Να καταργηθεί η χρήση του «γγ» και να αντικατασταθεί από το «γκ».

5. Να καταργηθεί το τελικό γράμμα «ς» και να αντικατασταθεί από το γράμμα «σ».

Ως αποτέλεσμα των ανωτέρω αλλαγών, αναφέρει ο ευρωβουλευτής, το Ελληνικό αλφάβητο θα έχει μόνο 21 γράμματα (α, β, γ, δ, ε, ζ, θ, ι, κ, λ, μ, ν , ξ , ο , π, ρ, σ, τ, φ, χ, ψ) και ένα μόνο δίψηφο (το «ου»). 

Ο κ. Ματσάκης υποστηρίζει ότι η απλοποίηση της Ελληνικής γραφής «καθίσταται αναγκαία μέσα στα πλαίσια μιας τάσης ενωτικής πορείας των γλωσσών στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Επιπλέον, μια τέτοια αλλαγή θα καταστήσει την Ελληνική γραφή πιο απλή και πολύ πιο εύχρηστη. Ιδιαίτερα όσον αφορά την χρήση ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή και σε σχέση με μεγάλο αριθμό ατόμων που έχουν διάφορες μορφές δυσλεξίας».


Σχολιάστε δημιουργικά...


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 20, 2008)

Εγώ πάλι λέω να καταργηθεί ο κος Ματσάκης να τελειώνουμε μια ώρα αρχύτερα!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 20, 2008)

Φρονώ ότι η συσχέτιση με το "μεγάλο αριθμό ατόμων που έχουν διάφορες μορφές δυσλεξίας" είναι άστοχη.


----------



## stathis (Apr 21, 2008)

Εγό πάντοσ σιμφονό με τις απόψις του Κίπριου εβροβουλεφτί. Χριάζοντε τομέσ αν θέλουμε να προχορίσι μπροστά η γλόσσα μασ.

(Ελπίζο να μιν έκανα κάπιο λάθοσ στιν ορθογραφία. Με λίγι εξάσκισι, θα μπορό να γράφο πολί γρίγορα με το νέο σίστιμα. Να δο πός θα διαβάζο όμος...)


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2008)

Και έτσι θα μπορείς να γράφεις χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα:

Έχετε μίνιμα από τι Μιτιλίνι στο διαδίκτιο.

(Κε πιρινικί ενέργια...)


Προσθήκη (από άλλο ανέκδοτο): Το email ιμέιλ, και έτσι και αλλιώς.


----------



## stathis (Apr 21, 2008)

Άσε που χάρη στην απλογράφηση θα λειτουργεί πλέον και στον γραπτό λόγο το παρακάτω καλαμπουράκι:

Τι διαφορά έχει το πεπόνι από το παγώνι; Το πεπόνι παγώνει αλλά το παγώνι δεν πεπόνι. (Ή μήπως πεπώνει;)

Νομίζω ότι γι' αυτό και μόνο αξίζει να εφαρμοστεί η τολμηρή αυτή πρόταση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2008)

Πλάκα κάνουμε τώρα, αλλά αφενός μια μορφή του Greeklish αυτήν ακριβώς την απλοποίηση κάνει. Οι δε προτάσεις για την απλοποίηση έχουν μακράν ιστορία, και οι συγκεκριμένες μοιάζουν με τις προτάσεις που έκανε ο Μένος Φιλήντας το 1923. Αντιγράφω από τον Κορδάτο (_Ιστορία του γλωσσικού μας ζητήματος_, σ. 208):

Να λοιπόν τι προτείνει ο Φιλήντας:

α) Κατάργηση τῶν η, υ, ει, οι, υι· ἀντὶς γι’ αὐτὰ τὸ ι εἶναι ἀρκετό. β) Κάτω τὸ ω, δὲ χρειάζεται· ἕνα ο φτάνει. Μακρὰ καὶ βραχέα δὲν ὑπάρχουν σήμερα. γ) Τὸ ὑποταχτικὸ υ τῶν ἀρχαίων διφθόγγων θὰ τὸ γράφουμε ὅπως προφέρνεται φ ἢ β = αφτός, άβριο, εφτὶς κλπ. δ) τὸ αι δὲ χρειάζεται, τὸ ε φτάνει. ε) Τὸ ξ καὶ τὸ ψ σήμερα εἶναι ἄχρηστα, νὰ τὰ ἀντικαταστήσουμε μὲ τὸ κς καὶ πς. στ) Νὰ λείψουν τὰ δίψηφα ου, τς, τζ (γιὰ τὸ ου ἔχουμε τὸ φθόγγο u). ζ) Νὰ καταργηθεῖ τὸ διπλὸ γράψιμο τοῦ σ (σ καὶ ς), ἕνα εἶναι ἀρκετό. Καὶ η) Νὰ καταργηθοῦν τὰ πνεύματα καὶ οἱ τόνοι (δασεία, ψιλή, περισπωμένη, ὀξεία, βαρεία).

(Το μεταφέρω … πολυτονισμένο, όπως το βρήκα.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2008)

Ι καλόγρια ζι μόνι κε ο φούρναρις ζιμόνι. [Μπρε συ, Στάθη, δεν είχε παρακαλέσει ο Nickel να κρατήσουμε κάποιο επίπεδο;] Πάντως θα λήξει άπαξ διά παντός το ζήτημα με τα αβγό και αφτί.


----------



## stathis (Apr 21, 2008)

Εγώ λέω, μετά την εφαρμογή των προτάσεων Ματσάκη και Φιλήντα, να καταργήσουμε και τα ονόματα. Από σήμερα θα με φωνάζετε _573982 _(τονίζεται στο 8). Συν τοις άλλοις, γλυτώνουμε και το μπέρδεμα με τις κλητικές (_Παύλο_ ή _Παύλε_;)

Σοβαρά τώρα, μετά το Newspeak, μας προέκυψε και το Newwrite. Έλεος.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2008)

stathis said:


> Συν τοις άλλοις, γλυτώνουμε και το μπέρδεμα με τις κλητικές (_Παύλο_ ή _Παύλε_;)


Τα δισύλλαβα σε -ος έχουν κλητική σε -ο (ο Νίκος -> ω, Νίκο!), τα υπόλοιπα σε -ε (ο Γρηγόριος -> ω, Γρηγόριε!).


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2008)

Σίγουρα θα γλιτώσουμε, 573982, το μπέρδεμα με το «γλιτώνω» (που έχετε κάνει κόμμα εδώ μέσα με τον Zazula — τουλάχιστον).

Για την κλητική των ονομάτων, ήρθε η ώρα να ανοίξουμε νήμα.

Προς το παρόν, το ανέκδοτο που μου θύμισες, 573982:

Είναι μια παρέα στην παμπ και κάθε τόσο λέει ένας από την παρέα έναν αριθμό, 523, 785, και ξεκαρδίζονται όλοι μαζί.
Ένας άλλος θαμώνας τούς πλησιάζει και τους ρωτάει αν τους καθαρίζουν αβγά, πού είναι το αστείο τέλος πάντων.
— Α, του λέει ένας, είμαστε παρέα από παλιά, ξέρουμε πολλά ανέκδοτα που τα λέμε και τα ξαναλέμε για να γελάμε, και, για να μη χάνουμε χρόνο, τους έχουμε δώσει νούμερα.
— Α, κατάλαβα, λέει ο παρείσακτος. 812.
Νεκρική σιγή. Κανένας δεν γελάει.
— Τι είναι, ρε παιδιά; Δεν υπάρχει ανέκδοτο για το 812 ή είναι σαχλό;
— Υπάρχει, και ωραίο μάλιστα. Αλλά σημασία έχει και ο τρόπος που το λες...


----------



## Elsa (Apr 21, 2008)

Εμένα πάλι, η όλη ιστορία μου θύμισε ένα άλλο παλιό ανέκδοτο:
(διαβάστε το φωναχτά, ειδικά προς το τέλος)

_*Standard EU language*
The European Union commissioners have announced that an agreement has been reached to adopt English as the preferred language for European communications, rather than German, which was the other possibility.

As part of the negotiations, the British government conceded that English spelling had some room for improvement and has accepted a five-year phased plan for what will be known as EuroEnglish (Euro for short). In the first year, "s" will be used instead of the soft "c". Sertainly, sivil servants will resieve this news with joy. Also, the hard "c" will be replased with "k". Not only will this klear up konfusion, but typewriters kan have one less letter.

There will be growing publik enthusiasm in the sekond year, when the troublesome "ph" will be replaced by "f". This will make words like "fotograf" 20 persent shorter. In the third year, publik akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reach the stage where more komplikated changes are possible. Governments will enkorage the removal of double letters, which have always ben a deterent to akurate speling. Also, al wil agre that the horible mes of silent "e"s in the languag is disgrasful, and they would go.

By the fourth year, peopl wil be reseptiv to steps such as replasing "th" by "z" and "w" by " v". During ze fifz year, ze unesesary "o" kan be dropd from vords kontaining "ou", and similar changes vud of kors be aplid to ozer kombinations of leters. Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking German like zey vunted in ze forst place.
_


----------



## Philip (Apr 21, 2008)

Αυτά που προτείνονται είναι ημίμετρα. Κρατάει τα ξ και το ψ, εκεί που θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να τα καταργήσει και να τα κάνει κσ και πσ. Καταργεί το υ, αλλά μετά γίνεται νεκρανάσταση με τη χρήση του στο "ου". Θα μπορούσε να κρατήσει σκέτο υ για την προφορά "ου".

έτσι θα ίχαμε ένα πιο λογικό σίστιμα, πυ θα μπορύσαμε να ίνε πρότιπο για τις άλεσ γλόσεσ, ιδίοσ για τα αγγλικά πυ οσ γνοστό ιζ α κομπλίτ μεσ.
Θα πρότινα επίσισ τιν ισαγογί τον b, d, g κε y,προς αποφιyίν προβλιμάτον ορθογραφίασ κε προφοράσ, κε να μίνι το γ μόνο yα τιν προφορά όποσ στο γαργαλάο. έτσι το "γιαγιά" να yίνι yαyά, και το "μπαμπάς" bαbάσ, κε να yίνι αναστάτoσι σε όλι τιν ικοyένιyα. - (οι γιοι από τόρα κε bροσ θα ίνε ι yι, παραμοσχάρι, αλά το πδι θα μίνι πδι).


----------



## sarant (Apr 21, 2008)

Η πονεμένη ιστορία είναι στα επίθετα, κύριε Ζαζ μας!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 21, 2008)

sarant said:


> Η πονεμένη ιστορία είναι στα επίθετα, κύριε Ζαζ μας!


Μα ο Στάθης ρωτούσε για τον Παύλο, *καλέ* μου sarant!


----------



## kapa18 (Apr 21, 2008)

stathis said:


> Εγώ λέω, μετά την εφαρμογή των προτάσεων Ματσάκη και Φιλήντα, να καταργήσουμε και τα ονόματα. Από σήμερα θα με φωνάζετε _573982 _(τονίζεται στο 8).



Δε σε πειράζει να χρησιμοποιήσω το όνομά σου για τα PIN μου, ε; Θα τα θυμάμαι πιο εύκολα. Είπα να βαφτίσω έτσι και το σκύλο μου αλλά θα μπερδευτούμε με το σκύλο του γείτονα που του έχουν δώσει ακριβώς το ίδιο όνομα, μόνο που το τονίζουν στο 3. :-D


----------



## sarant (Apr 21, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Μα ο Στάθης ρωτούσε για τον Παύλο, *καλέ* μου sarant!



Ναι, κι εγώ υπονόησα ότι τα μικρά ονόματα έχουν τουλάχιστον έναν κανόνα, ενώ τα επώνυμα είναι τελείως ανυπότακτα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 22, 2008)

sarant said:


> Ναι, κι εγώ υπονόησα ότι τα μικρά ονόματα έχουν τουλάχιστον έναν κανόνα, ενώ τα επώνυμα είναι τελείως ανυπότακτα.


Καλά, μιλάμε είμαι εντελώς αλλού - εμένα το μυαλό μου πήγε στα επίθετα (σε αντιδιαστολή ως προς τα ουσιαστικά), κι όχι στα επώνυμα!  Συγγνώμες πολλές!


----------



## anef (Oct 8, 2008)

*Αυστηρά για Έλληνες*

Δεν ξέρω αν έβαλα το θέμα στο σωστό νήμα ή αν έχει ξανασυζητηθεί. Πήρα σήμερα αυτό το απαράδεκτου ύφους μήνυμα με email (αντιγράφω ακριβώς): 

Την απλοποίηση της ελληνικής γραφής ζητά ο κύπριος ευρωβουλευτής Μάριος Ματσάκης, με σχετική εισήγηση που υπέβαλε προς τον υπουργό Παιδείας της Κύπρου Ανδρέα Δημητρίου. Την πρόταση του κοινοποίησε και στους Έλληνες ευρωβουλευτές.

Ο κ. Ματσάκης προτείνει στον Κύπριο υπουργό τη σύσταση μιας ολιγομελούς επιτροπής γλωσσολόγων, οι οποίοι θα μπορούσαν, εμπεριστατωμένα να ενδιατρίψουν επί του θέματος και να δώσουν μια επιστημονικά έγκυρη πρόταση για τον εκμοντερνισμό/ απλοποίηση της Ελληνικής γραφής.

Στην επιστολή του ο Κύπριος ευρωβουλευτής παραθέτει ως 'τροφή για σκέψη' τα εξής:

1. Να καταργηθούν τα γράμματα 'η' και 'υ' και να αντικατασταθούν από το γράμμα 'ι'.

2. Να καταργηθεί το γράμμα 'ω' και να αντικατασταθεί από το γράμμα 'ο'.

3. Να καταργηθούν οι εξής συνδυασμοί γραμμάτων και να αντικατασταθούνως εξής: 'αι'---> 'ε', 'ει'--->'ι', 'οι--->ι', 'υι'--->ι','αυ'--->'αβ', 'ευ'--->'εβ'

4. Να καταργηθεί η χρήση του 'γγ' και να αντικατασταθεί από το 'γκ'.

5. Να καταργηθεί το τελικό γράμμα 'ς' και να αντικατασταθεί από το γράμμα 'σ'.

Ως αποτέλεσμα των ανωτέρω αλλαγών, αναφέρει ο ..ευρωβουλευτής, το Ελληνικό αλφάβητο θα έχει μόνο 21γράμματα (α, β, γ, δ, ε, ζ, θ, ι, κ,λ, μ, ν , ξ , ο , π, ρ, σ, τ, φ, χ, ψ) και ένα μόνο δίψηφο (το 'ου').

Ο κ. Ματσάκης υποστηρίζει ότι η απλοποίηση της Ελληνικής γραφής καθίσταται αναγκαία μέσα στα πλαίσια μιας τάσης ενωτικής πορείας των γλωσσών στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. Επιπλέον, μια τέτοια αλλαγή θα καταστήσει την Ελληνική γραφή πιο απλή και πολύ πιο εύχρηστη. Ιδιαίτερα όσον αφορά την χρήση ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή και σε σχέση με μεγάλο αριθμό ατόμων που έχουν διάφορες μορφές δυσλεξίας'.

Προωθήστε το mail αυτό για την ενημέρωση του κόσμου για τη νέα αυτή και δόλια ανθελληνική επίθεση, με το πρόσχημα δήθεν του εκσυγχρονισμού της (ήδη επικίνδυνα ρημαγμένης τα τελευταία χρόνια) γλώσσας μας!

Υ.Γ. ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΕ ΚΑΙ Ο ΧΕΝΡΙ ΚΙΣΣΙΓΚΕΡ: Ο Ελληνικός λαός είναι δυσκολοκυβέρνητος και γι' αυτό πρέπει να τον πλήξουμε βαθιά στις πολιτισμικές του ρίζες. Τότε ίσως συνετισθεί. Εννοώ δηλαδή, να πλήξουμε 

1. τη γλώσσα, 

2. τη θρησκεία, 

3. τα πνευματικά και ιστορικά του αποθέματα, 

ώστε να εξουδετερώσουμε κάθε δυνατότητα του να αναπτυχθεί, να διακριθεί, να επικρατήσει για να μη μας παρενοχλεί στα Βαλκάνια, να μη μας παρενοχλεί στην Ανατολική Μεσόγειο, στη Μέση Ανατολή, σε όλη αυτή σε όλη αυτή τη νευραλγική περιοχή μεγάλης στρατηγικής σημασίας για μας, για την πολιτική των ΗΠΑ

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και τα εξής : Ας τολμήσει κάποιος ξένος να προτείνει σε Γάλλο να εξαλείψει τους τρεις τόνους, ή να γράψει το beaucoup - bocou, ή το couteau - couto. Aς τολμήσει να προτείνει σε ένα Άγγλο να γράψει αντί thought - thot, αντί wrought - rot, ή σε ένα Γερμανό να γράψει αντί Gemutsbeschaffenheit - Gemutsbesafenheit , ή αντί Erbschleicher - Erbsleiher και θα δούμε τι θα γίνει !!

ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ !!! 


Το μήνυμα είναι βέβαια απαράδεκτο, όχι για την ένσταση που μπορεί να προβάλει κανείς στην πρόταση του κ. Ματσάκη (που απ' ό,τι βλέπω έγινε τον Απρίλιο, άρα το κείμενο υποθέτω κυκλοφορεί από τότε) αλλά για όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Επίσης δεν μπορώ να διασταυρώσω αν όντως ο ευρωβουλευτής πρότεινε όλες αυτές τις αλλαγές, γιατί το άρθρο στην Καθημερινή μιλάει μόνο για τα η, υ.

Για το θέμα της φωνητικής ορθογραφίας βρήκα αυτό το κείμενο στο ιστολόγιο 'Ανορθογραφίες'.


----------



## sarant (Oct 9, 2008)

Κι εγώ το πήρα σήμερα. Προφανώς έχει ξεκινήσει κύκλος διάδοσης.


----------



## curry (Oct 9, 2008)

Τώρα θα μου πείτε τι ψάχνω κι εγώ, αλλά νομίζω ότι όποια άλλα ζητήματα προκύπτουν από αυτό το e-mail πρέπει να έχουν συζητηθεί επαρκώς στο παρελθόν. Έτσι, μια μικρή παρατήρηση στην επιχειρηματολογία (ο Θεός να την κάνει, δηλαδή) του συντάκτη: αν οι Γάλλοι, για παράδειγμα, απλοποιήσουν την ορθογραφία τους, δεν θα μπορούν να συνεννοηθούν. Όποιος γνωρίζει στοιχειώδη γαλλικά αντιλαμβάνεται ότι η ύπαρξη τόνων και διφθόγγων παίζει καθοριστικό ρόλο στη σημασία των λέξεων ακόμα και στα πιο βασικά πράγματα (πχ διαφορά ενικού-πληθυντικού ή θηλυκού-αρσενικού).
Δεν είναι θέμα εθνικισμού αλλά επικοινωνίας!
Καλά, τόσο δύσκολο είναι να βρει κανείς ένα αντεπιχείρημα της προκοπής για να στηρίξει τη διαφωνία του; Πρέπει πάντα να καταφεύγει σε τερατολογίες και ψέματα;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

Πάντως σε σχέση με όλα αυτά και τον εθνικισμό, όπως ξέρετε δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι. Οι Άγγλοι θυμάμαι έκαναν σαν τρελοί όταν συζητήθηκε η περίπτωση να μπουν κι αυτοί στο Ευρώ (μη μου τις λίρες τάραττε). Άσε τους Γάλλους που είχαν απαγορέψει δια νόμου νομίζω τις ξένες λέξεις. Φοβικά φαινόμενα πάντα θα υπάρχουν σε δύσκολους και μεταβατικούς καιρούς.


----------



## curry (Oct 9, 2008)

Καλά, δεν ξέρω αν παίζει δια νόμου απαγόρευση στην Γαλλία (ακραίο μου ακούγεται) αλλά κι αν ισχύει, τον νόμο τον έχουν δια βίου γραμμένο. Ειδικά οι πιο νέοι διανθίζουν με πολλές αγγλικές λέξεις την καθημερινή γλώσσα τους κι έχουν γίνει αμερικανάκια από πάρα πολλές απόψεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2008)

Σε κάποια φάση, είχε βγει κάποια ρύθμιση στη Γαλλία (ή στο Παρίσι; ) για απαγόρευση ξένων λέξεων σε διάφορα μέσα (κυρίως επιγραφές νομίζω). Αλλά δεν ξέρω λεπτομέρειες.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Oct 10, 2008)

Εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα τις ευφυείς απόψεις των αγαπητών λεξιλόγων και τις υγιείς αντιδράσεις προς μια απερίσκεπτη πρόταση.

Επειδή η εισήγηση απορρίφθηκε με δριμύτητα που δεν στηρίζεται πάντοτε στους σωστούς λόγους (δεν υπονοώ όσα γράφτηκαν σε αυτό το νήμα), σκέφτηκα να μαζέψω εδώ λίγες σκόρπιες σκέψεις που έχω κατά καιρούς διατυπώσει, με την ελπίδα ότι μπορεί να χρησιμεύσουν σε κάτι.

Η ιστορική ορθογραφία και τα δίκαιά της μερικές φορές παραγνωρίζονται ή δυσφημούνται λόγω κακής εφαρμογής ή διδασκαλίας. Κάποτε παραβλέπονται τα πιστοποιητικά της από πολυμαθείς λογίους (π.χ. Βηλαράς, Φιλήντας), οι οποίοι αστόχησαν στην κρίση έχοντας αντικρίσει το ζήτημα από όλες τις οπτικές γωνίες πλην της ορθής.

Είναι από πολλούς αιώνες, από τους αρχαίους ήδη χρόνους, που έχουμε ιστορική ορθογραφία. Δεν το επιλέξαμε: πρόκειται για ένα καταπίστευμα που κληρονομήσαμε και οφείλουμε να διαχειριστούμε. Πρέπει να αποδεχθούμε ή να απορρίψουμε την κληρονομιά;

Αν επιδιώκαμε την ισοπεδωτική απλοποίηση της ορθογραφίας, θα χάναμε δύο καίριας σημασίας δηλώσεις, που οπωσδήποτε μας χρειάζονται: 

α) Δήλωση της *γραμματικοσυντακτικής λειτουργίας*, η οποία επιτυγχάνεται με τη διαφοροποίηση της γραφής επιθημάτων, ληκτικών τερμάτων και προσφυμάτων. Μας επιτρέπει να ξεχωρίζουμε πρόσωπα, χρόνους, αριθμούς και πτώσεις, για τα οποία ο προφορικός λόγος μάς προσφέρει πληροφορίες που λείπουν από το κείμενο: με τον τρόπο αυτόν επιτυγχάνεται η λειτουργική οικονομία τής γραπτής επικοινωνίας, την οποία δεν θα έπρεπε να στερηθούμε.

β) Σύνδεση των λέξεων με *ετυμολογικές οικογένειες *και *λεξιλογικά πεδία*. Η ένταξη των λέξεων σε ευρύτερα σύνολα ομορρίζων συμβάλλει στην αναγνώριση της ταυτότητάς τους και απαρτίζει τη φυσιογνωμία τους. Αποτελεί καθ' αυτήν πλούτο και συμβάλλει στην καλλιέργεια του λόγου. Παραδείγματα υπάρχουν άπειρα και δεν είναι ο τόπος να αναφερθούν, μιας και οι αναγνώστες είναι καλά καταρτισμένοι.

Μερικοί υποστηρίζουν βάσιμα ότι η ορθογραφία δεν πρέπει να έχει υπερβολικό ετυμολογικό βάθος, ότι δεν είναι σκόπιμο να αγνοεί τις συγχρονικές τάσεις (το κριτήριο της χρήσεως). Σε αυτή τη βάση μπορεί πράγματι να σταθεί σοβαρή συζήτηση. Ορισμένες λογικές απλουστεύσεις, όταν γίνονται με συστηματικότητα και συνέπεια (όπως συνέβη με την καθιέρωση του μονοτονικού συστήματος), δεν παραβιάζουν τις παραπάνω αρχές. Εντούτοις, οι όροι και το εύρος τους πρέπει να εξετάζονται σχολαστικά από τη γλωσσολογική κοινότητα. Έχω γράψει για αυτά τα ζητήματα σε άρθρα μου για την ορθογραφία.

Δεν είναι άστοχο να εκπαιδεύουμε τον εαυτό μας να μη θεωρεί κάθε ιστορική κληρονομιά νόσημα ή ασήκωτο βάρος, αλλά να αναπτύσσει τις δεξιότητες που είναι απαραίτητες για τη διαχείρισή της.

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το μακροσκελές κείμενο. Ευχαριστώ θερμά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2008)

Δεν νιώθω κανέναν πανικό για μια ισοπεδωτική απλοποίηση της ελληνικής (ή της αγγλικής ή της γαλλικής) γλώσσας — σίγουρα όχι στον δικό μου χρονικό ορίζοντα και αμφιβάλλω αν θα προκύψει στον δικό σας. Για τις γλώσσες που ξέρω οι προτάσεις αυτές προέρχονταν πάντα από μια οικτρή μειοψηφία, δεν είχαν καμιά απήχηση στο λαϊκό αίσθημα και απλώς καταντούσαν φολκλόρ.

Στις μέρες μας, με τα διάφορα Greeklish των υπολογιστών και των SMS, θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι υπάρχει «λαϊκό έρεισμα» για μια επαναφορά του θέματος, αλλά θα πλανιόταν πλάνην οικτρά. Ένα πράγμα που δεν έχει αλλάξει στη γλώσσα μας εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια είναι ο τρόπος που γράφουμε τις ρίζες των λέξεων. Αλλάξαμε από μεγαλογράμματη σε μικρογράμματη γραφή, αλλάξαμε προφορές, παίξαμε με τους τόνους, πειράξαμε τις καταλήξεις, τις κλίσεις και τη σύνταξη — το ένα πράγμα που δεν έχουμε αλλάξει είναι τις διφθόγγους, τα η, τα υ και τα ω μας. Τους έχουμε αδυναμία κι ας μας αλλάζουν τα φώτα. Είναι ένας ομφάλιος λώρος που δεν θέλουμε να κόψουμε γιατί τότε θα χάσουμε κάθε επαφή με την εικόνα και την ιστορία της γλώσσας μας. Μπορεί να μας βολεύει συχνά να γράφουμε ιμέιλ, αλλά όταν γράψουμε πιο φλύαρα και πιο ελληνικά «ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο» ή «μήνυμα» ή ακόμα και «ηλεμήνυμα», μας αρέσει που αξιοποιούμε αυτή την κληρονομιά.

Από τον καιρό που ξεμπερδέψαμε με τη διγλωσσία και είδαμε την υγειά μας, συζητάμε όσο ποτέ άλλοτε για την ουσία, για τις λεπτομέρειες και τις κακοτοπιές της γλώσσας, σε χώρο διευρυμένο οριζόντια και κάθετα (οι ειδικοί μεταξύ τους, οι μη ειδικοί μεταξύ τους, οι ειδικοί με τους μη ειδικούς — στην τάξη, στα ΜΜΕ, σε δεκάδες διαδικτυακές σελίδες). Οι ανεπίλυτες (προς το παρόν) διαφωνίες για την ορθογραφία λίγων εκατοντάδων λέξεων δεν δείχνουν ασέβεια της μιας από τις δύο πλευρές προς τη γλωσσική κληρονομιά — πρόκειται απλώς για διαφορετική προσέγγιση στο μικροχειρισμό της. Εμείς που παρακολουθούμε την κόντρα, με όποια πλευρά κι αν συντασσόμαστε, έχουμε πλουτίσει τις γνώσεις μας από αυτή τη διένεξη.

Μπορεί ο Dr Moshe να γράφει ατόφυος κι εγώ ατόφιος. Μπορεί να μας «χωρίζει» ο τρόπος που γράφουμε διακόσιες-τρακόσιες λέξεις. Όμως υπάρχουν πολλές δεκάδες χιλιάδες λέξεις που μας ενώνουν. Και η γνήσια αγάπη μας για αυτή τη γλώσσα.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 13, 2008)

Κι εμένα μου ήρθε σήμερα το ιμέιλ, και ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο για να το επιβεβαιώσω έπεσα πάνω σε αυτό το νήμα, το οποίο διάβασα με ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον. Μολονότι γέλασα πραγματικά με ορισμένα από τα τραγελαφικά παραδείγματα απλοποίησης τόσο της ελληνικής γλώσσας όσο και της αγγλικής (ιδιαίτερα αυτό με το Standard EU Language είναι ξεκαρδιστικό), θα καταλήξω να συμφωνήσω με τον nickel: μόνο πανικός δεν με πιάνει ότι, ακολυθοdασ τι προτασι ενοσ κιπριυ εβροβυλεφτι, θα αναgαστυμε κσαφνικα ολι να απαρνιθυμε τα αγαπιμενα μασ ιτα και ιπσιλον.

Ούτε συμμερίζομαι τον υποδηλούμενο οργουελικό φόβο περί Newwrite που εκφράζει ο Στάθης. Όσο και αν το 1984 με είχε συγκλονίσει όταν το διάβασα, πάντοτε αντιμετώπιζα σκεπτικά το επίμετρο του Όργουελ για τις αρχές της Newspeak (ιδιαίτερα την ιδέα ότι, απογυμνώνοντας τις λέξεις από τα νοήματά τους, μπορείς να καταστήσεις αδύνατη κάθε σύνθετη σκέψη -μια εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα σύλληψη, η οποία όμως μάλλον δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα. Χρόνια αργότερα, διαβάζοντας το Γλωσσικό Ένστικτο του Pinker, ανακάλυψα έναν επιστημονικό αντίλογο στην οργουελική άποψη). Μετά δε την κατάρρευση των ολοκληρωτικών καθεστώτων της ανατολικής ευρώπης, νιώθω ότι το μυθιστόρημα του Όργουελ έχει αρχίσει να χάνει κάτι από τη διαχρονικότητά του.

Ούτως ή άλλως, οι αλλαγές στη γλώσσα δεν επιβάλλονται από ξένα κέντρα ή από φορείς της εξουσίας, αλλά από τους ίδιους τους ανθρώπους που τη μιλούν. Ενίοτε, κάποιος φορέας της πολιτικής μπορεί απλά να επικυρώσει αυτό που η κοινή πρακτική έχει ήδη καταστήσει πραγματικότητα (την κατάργηση του πολυτονικού, για παράδειγμα). Τρανό παράδειγμα της αδυναμίας της κυρίαρχης πολιτικής να επιβάλει τους γλωσσικούς κανόνες της είναι, πιστεύω, η περίπτωση της καθαρεύουσας. Έπειτα από σχεδόν δύο αιώνες προσπαθειών (λυσσαλέων κατά καιρούς) να επιβληθεί μια τεχνητή γλώσσα σε έναν λαό που δεν τη μιλούσε, η καθαρεύουσα καταργήθηκε μετά βαίων και κλάδων, αφήνοντας πίσω της μια οικτρή μειοψηφία να τη νοσταλγεί. 

Έτσι και εγώ δεν νομίζω ότι συντρέχει λόγος ανησυχίας. Εξάλλου, ενεργό πείραμα απλοποίησης της ορθογραφίας (και του αλφαβήτου) ήδη υπάρχει εδώ και μια δεκαετία τουλάχιστον: τα greeklish. Και μονολότι χρησιμοποιούνται από το κομμάτι της κοινωνίας που κατεξοχήν προκαλεί τις γλωσσικές αλλαγές, τη νεολαία, δεν έχουν κατορθώσει να γίνουν κυρίαρχο μέσο επικοινωνίας. Ακόμη όμως και αν γίνονταν, πάλι δεν θα παθαίναμε τίποτα. Οι γλώσσες εξελίσσονται παράλληλα με τις κοινωνίες που τις μιλούν.

Αντίθετα, αυτό που έχει αρχίσει να με κουράζει αφάνταστα είναι οι ελληνικούρες σαν και αυτήν που κοτσάρει στην είδηση ο συντάκτης του ιμέιλ, μαζί με τον άκρατο αντιαμερικανισμό του (ο οποίος επίσης στις μέρες μας κάνει θραύση). Τριάντα χρόνια μετά την ουσιαστική αποχώρηση του Χένρι Κίσσινγκερ από την ενεργό αμερικανική πολιτική, νάτος και πάλι, να χρησιμοποιεί τον ανυποψίαστο κύπριο ευρωβουλετή σαν πιόνι στα σκοτεινά ανθελληνικά του σχέδια. Έλεος πια.

Υ.Γ. Και μια μικρή ανέκδοτη ιστορία, για όποιον δεν έχει κουραστεί αρκετά ήδη: Πριν από μέρες, μια συνάδελφος στο γυμνάσιο όπου δουλεύω έλαβε στο ηλεκτρονικό της ταχυδρομείο, από κάποιον φίλο της που δουλεύει στο Δημόκριτο, το διάσημο κείμενο για το Hellenic Quest (οι συστάσεις περιττεύουν φαντάζομαι). Η καλή συνάδελφος (της αγγλικής, τρομάρα της) το έβγαλε φωτοτυπία και το μοίρασε σε όλους τους συναδέλφους του σχολείου, υπογράφοντας μάλιστα από κάτω. Λίγες μέρες αργότερα, σε σχολική εκδρομή, βρέθηκα να συνομιλώ (εγώ, ένας φτωχός βιολόγος) με μια άλλη συνάδελφο, φιλόλογο αυτή τη φορά (ή μήπως φιλολογίνα; ), για τον πλούτο της ελληνικής γλώσσας έναντι (ποιας άλλης; ) της αγγλικής, με τη συνάδελφο να κάνει ευθείες αναφορές στο HQ κείμενο, μιλώντας για "πρωτογένεια" της ελληνικής γλώσσας και με ατάκες του στυλ "όλες οι λέξεις της αγγλικής είναι ελληνικές". Όντας διαβασμένος (είχα μόλις τελειώσει το εξαίρετο βιβλίο του Ν. Σαραντάκου, Γλώσσα μετ' εμποδίων), αντέκρουσα όλα της τα επιχειρήματα και αναφέρθηκα σε μερικές από τις πιο τρανταχτές ανακρίβειες και τα ψεύδη του HQ κειμένου. Δέχτηκε τα επιχειρήματά μου, αλλά επέμεινε να με ρωτάει πόσες λέξεις έχει η ελληνική και πόσες οι άλλες γλώσσες. Το μπρα ντε φερ ποτέ δεν ήταν του γούστου μου, πόσω μάλλον μεταξύ γλωσσών, οπότε ευγενικά αποχώρησα από τη συζήτηση.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Δέχτηκε τα επιχειρήματά μου, αλλά επέμεινε να με ρωτάει πόσες λέξεις έχει η ελληνική και πόσες οι άλλες γλώσσες.


Ο συγγραφέας της _Γλώσσας μετ' εμποδίων_ έκανε μια φορά το λάθος να με καλέσει να μιλήσω για το βιβλίο του. Σε εκείνη λοιπόν τη σύναξη και αφού ειπώθηκαν διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα, κυρίως από τους άλλους ομιλητές, το διαλύσαμε και αρχίσαμε να μιλάμε με τον κόσμο, μακριά από τα μικρόφωνα. Μια ερώτηση μόνο μου κάνανε: Ποια από τις δύο γλώσσες (η ελληνική ή η αγγλική) έχει τις περισσότερες λέξεις. Και εξήγησα γιατί είναι _αναπόφευκτο_ να τις έχει η αγγλική.


----------



## sarant (Oct 13, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά λόγια αμφοτέρους τους δύο παραπάνω, με κάνετε και κοκκινίζω. Να χαιρετίσω και τον φίλο panadeli, που πρέπει να είναι καινούργιος στην παρέα μας. Και άλλοι μου το έχουν πει, ότι, περιέργως ή ίσως όχι, οι φιλόλογοι φαίνεται πως είναι η αιχμή του δόρατος στη διάδοση των ελληνοκεντρικών αντιεπιστημονικών ανοησιών στην εκπαίδευση. Εχω κι εγώ υπόψη μου περιπτώσεις φιλολόγων που θεωρούν το HQuest θέσφατο. 

Θα συμφωνήσω και με όσα γράφει παραπάνω ο Δρ. Μόσε, και με την απάντηση του συνονόματου.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 13, 2008)

Προς nickel: Δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία ότι περισσότερες λέξεις έχει η αγγλική (γλώσσα την οποία λατρεύω, ίσως επειδή έζησα σε μικρή ηλικία στην αμερική), μάλιστα το θεωρώ σχεδόν προφανές. Θα ήθελα όμως πάρα πολύ να ακούσω το επιχείρημά σου για ποιο λόγο αυτό είναι _αναπόφευκτο_. Φαντάζομαι δεν είναι εδώ ο κατάλληλος χώρος. Έχεις να με παραπέμψεις κάπου; 
Πάντως αυτό που με ενοχλούσε πάνω από όλα στη συζήτηση που ανέφερα ήταν η εμμονή γύρω από το πλήθος των λέξεων, λες και αν παραδεχόμουν ότι τα ελληνικά έχουν περισσότερες λέξεις αυτό αυτομάτως θα επιβεβαίωνε την ανωτερότητα της ελληνικής έναντι της αγγλικής (και όλων των υπόλοιπων γλωσσών φυσικά). Το θεωρώ μεγάλη κατάντια για κάποιον που έχει σπουδάσει την ελληνική γλώσσα και θεωρητικά την αγαπάει να εκφυλίζει τη συζήτηση σε αναμέτρηση του τύπου "η δικιά μου γλώσσα έχει περισσότερες λέξεις από τη δικιά σου! Νια νια νια νια νια".

Προς sarant: Το βιβλίο σου το καταχάρηκα, σε ορισμένα σημεία μάλιστα βρήκα τον εαυτό μου να γελάει δυνατά και σε άλλα να νιώθει τέτοια ταύτιση (ιδιαίτερα στο κομμάτι του βιβλίου για τη νεοκαθαρεύουσα) που μου ερχόταν να κλάψω. Είμαι όντως ψιλονέος στην παρέα και δεν είμαι ούτε φιλόλογος ούτε γλωσσολόγος ούτε επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής, ούτε καν γνωρίζω ιδιαίτερα καλά ελληνικά. Πρόσφατα όμως άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με τη μετάφραση βιβλίων εκλαϊκευμένης βιολογίας και βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπος με ό,τι σχεδόν αναφέρεις στο τρίτο μέρος του βιβλίου σου (τον ευπρεπισμό, την επαναληψοφοβία κλπ. Μάλιστα στον κατάλογο σου θα πρόσθετα δύο ακόμη παθήσεις: τον έμμονο τουτισμό -την έμμονη χρήση των τούτος/η/ο αντί για αυτός/η/ο- και τον φόβο του είναι -την ψυχαναγκαστική αποφυγή του φτηνού, αν και αρχαίου, ρήματος "είναι" και την αντικατάστασή του από άλλα ρήματα όπως υπάρχει, αποτελεί, συνίσταται, καθίσταται, έγκειται κλπ. Δεν είμαι πάντως σίγουρος πόσο διαδεδομένες είναι αυτές οι παθήσεις ή κατά πόσο ενδημούν σε συγκεκριμένους εκδοτικούς οίκους ή συγκεκριμένες στήλες εφημερίδων).


----------



## sarant (Oct 13, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Προς sarant: Το βιβλίο σου το καταχάρηκα, σε ορισμένα σημεία μάλιστα βρήκα τον εαυτό μου να γελάει δυνατά και σε άλλα να νιώθει τέτοια ταύτιση (ιδιαίτερα στο κομμάτι του βιβλίου για τη νεοκαθαρεύουσα) που μου ερχόταν να κλάψω. Είμαι όντως ψιλονέος στην παρέα και δεν είμαι ούτε φιλόλογος ούτε γλωσσολόγος ούτε επαγγελματίας μεταφραστής, ούτε καν γνωρίζω ιδιαίτερα καλά ελληνικά. Πρόσφατα όμως άρχισα να ασχολούμαι με τη μετάφραση βιβλίων εκλαϊκευμένης βιολογίας και βρέθηκα αντιμέτωπος με ό,τι σχεδόν αναφέρεις στο τρίτο μέρος του βιβλίου σου (τον ευπρεπισμό, την επαναληψοφοβία κλπ. Μάλιστα στον κατάλογο σου θα πρόσθετα δύο ακόμη παθήσεις: τον έμμονο τουτισμό -την έμμονη χρήση των τούτος/η/ο αντί για αυτός/η/ο- και τον φόβο του είναι -την ψυχαναγκαστική αποφυγή του φτηνού, αν και αρχαίου, ρήματος "είναι" και την αντικατάστασή του από άλλα ρήματα όπως υπάρχει, αποτελεί, συνίσταται, καθίσταται, έγκειται κλπ. Δεν είμαι πάντως σίγουρος πόσο διαδεδομένες είναι αυτές οι παθήσεις ή κατά πόσο ενδημούν σε συγκεκριμένους εκδοτικούς οίκους ή συγκεκριμένες στήλες εφημερίδων).



Φίλτατε, είναι πολύ επικίνδυνες αρρώστιες αυτές οι δυο που επισημαίνεις. Και τις δυο τις έχω γευτεί στο πετσί μου στην ευρωενωσιακή μεταφραστική υπηρεσία όπου δουλεύω -μάλιστα εμείς και το "τούτος" το θεωρούμε μαλλιαρό και λέμε "ο εν λόγω". Αν και, για να είμαι δίκαιος, τον "φόβο του είναι" αρκετά λιγότερο. Και μια τρίτη, τη "σχετικομανία". Θέλω να πω, το about/sur κάποτε απαγορευόταν να το αποδώσεις με κάτι άλλο εκτός από "σχετικά με..." Τώρα, βλέπει κανείς πού και πού κανένα "για".


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Προς nickel: Δεν έχω *καμία αμφιβολία ότι περισσότερες λέξεις έχει η αγγλική* (γλώσσα την οποία λατρεύω, ίσως επειδή έζησα σε μικρή ηλικία στην αμερική), μάλιστα το θεωρώ *σχεδόν προφανές*. Θα ήθελα όμως πάρα πολύ να ακούσω το επιχείρημά σου για ποιο λόγο αυτό είναι _αναπόφευκτο_. Φαντάζομαι *δεν είναι εδώ ο κατάλληλος χώρος*. Έχεις να με παραπέμψεις κάπου;
> Πάντως αυτό που με ενοχλούσε πάνω από όλα στη συζήτηση που ανέφερα ήταν η εμμονή γύρω από το πλήθος των λέξεων, λες και αν παραδεχόμουν ότι τα ελληνικά έχουν περισσότερες λέξεις αυτό αυτομάτως θα επιβεβαίωνε την ανωτερότητα της ελληνικής έναντι της αγγλικής (και όλων των υπόλοιπων γλωσσών φυσικά). Το θεωρώ μεγάλη κατάντια για κάποιον που έχει σπουδάσει την ελληνική γλώσσα και θεωρητικά την αγαπάει να εκφυλίζει τη συζήτηση σε αναμέτρηση του τύπου "η δικιά μου γλώσσα έχει περισσότερες λέξεις από τη δικιά σου! Νια νια νια νια νια".



Θα ήταν πραγματικά άχαρη μια τέτοια συζήτηση, ιδιαίτερα αν ο αντίλογος της άλλης πλευράς θα ήταν του επιπέδου «όλες οι αγγλικές λέξεις είναι ελληνικές». Ωστόσο, ο χώρος εδώ είναι κατάλληλος και ίσως θα πρέπει να εξηγηθεί κάποια στιγμή το «σχεδόν προφανές» που λες εσύ, το «αναπόφευκτο» που λέω εγώ. Την πιο σύντομη εξήγηση την έχει δώσει ήδη ο συνονόματος στο βιβλίο του: «Και είναι βεβαίως άδικο να συγκρίνουμε μια αρχαία γλώσσα, έστω και ικανοποιητικά παραδομένη, όπως η αρχαία ελληνική, με μια νέα που εμπλουτίζεται διαρκώς *από την ακένωτη δεξαμενή των νεολογισμών και των δανείων*». Δεν υπάρχει γλώσσα που να έχει δανειστεί όσο η αγγλική και να δημιουργεί τόσους νεολογισμούς όσους η αγγλική.

Η γλωσσολογία αντιμετωπίζει πολύ ψύχραιμα αυτή τη συζήτηση για πλούσιες και φτωχές γλώσσες (εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέροντα τα άρθρα από τα Νέα στο νήμα αυτό — τσίμπα το PDF στο κάτω μέρος, γιατί οι σύνδεσμοι δεν λειτουργούν, και δες το άρθρο της σελ. 26). Και στο κάτω κάτω, για τους περισσότερους η πιο πλούσια γλώσσα είναι η μητρική μας.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 14, 2008)

Μερικές πρόχειρες και σκόρπιες σκέψεις:

1. Την Αγγλική αυτή τη στιγμή την μιλάνε 375 εκατομμύρια φυσικοί ομιλητές και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσοι άλλοι ως δεύτερη γλώσσα.
2.Το κέντρο του Δυτικού κόσμου, της τεχνολογικής ανάπτυξης, οικονομίας, κουλτούρας κλπ είναι μέχρι στιγμής η Αμερική.

Ε, είναι λογικό και η γλώσσα να γνωρίζει τρομακτική ανάπτυξη με αυτά τα δεδομένα. Από την άλλη, οι Έλληνες είναι ένα έθνος που συνεχώς συρρικνώνεται, ενώ σε σχέση με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο είναι περιφερειακό και δεκτικό.

Η όσμωση μεταξύ των γλωσσών είναι συνεχής και εξαρτάται από τις σχέσεις μεταξύ εθνών, κρατών και επιρροής. Τα τελευταία 2000 χρόνια, η επιρροή κινείται αργά αλλά σταθερά από την Ανατολή προς τη Δύση: Αρχαία Ελλάδα, Ρώμη, Δυτικο-ευρωπαϊκές χώρες, Αμερική... (Κίνα; )


----------



## panadeli (Oct 14, 2008)

Αυτό πάντως που πάντοτε αγαπούσα στα αγγλικά είναι αφενός η ευκολία με την οποία δημιουργούνται νεολογισμοί και αφετέρου η ευκολία με την οποία οι νεολογισμοί αυτοί ενσωματώνονται στην καθομιλουμένη γλώσσα.

Λατρεύω και κάτι άλλο, που όμως δεν είναι τόσο θέμα γλώσσας όσο επιστημονικής και πολιτισμικής παράδοσης: το γεγονός ότι πολλοί αγγλοσάξονες ακαδημαϊκοί γράφουν απλά και ακομπλεξάριστα, με χιούμορ, συχνά με γερές δόσεις αυτοσαρκασμού, θέλοντας να προσεγγίσουν όσο ευρύτερο κοινό μπορούν. Αντίθετα, σε ομιλίες και κείμενα πολλών ελλήνων ακαδημαϊκών διακρίνει κανείς μια συνειδητή προσπάθεια να κάνουν το λόγο τους όσο πιο δυσνόητο γίνεται, θεωρώντας ίσως ότι όσο λιγότεροι τους καταλαβαίνουν τόσο σημαντικότεροι επιστήμονες είναι. Για τον μέσο έλληνα ακαδημαϊκό, το να μιλήσει απλά και καθημερινά θεωρείται απόλυτος ξεπεσμός.

Ευχαριστώ για το λινκ.


----------



## curry (Oct 14, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Λατρεύω και κάτι άλλο, που όμως δεν είναι τόσο θέμα γλώσσας όσο επιστημονικής και πολιτισμικής παράδοσης: το γεγονός ότι πολλοί αγγλοσάξονες ακαδημαϊκοί γράφουν απλά και ακομπλεξάριστα, με χιούμορ, συχνά με γερές δόσεις αυτοσαρκασμού, θέλοντας να προσεγγίσουν όσο ευρύτερο κοινό μπορούν. Αντίθετα, σε ομιλίες και κείμενα πολλών ελλήνων ακαδημαϊκών διακρίνει κανείς μια συνειδητή προσπάθεια να κάνουν το λόγο τους όσο πιο δυσνόητο γίνεται, θεωρώντας ίσως ότι όσο λιγότεροι τους καταλαβαίνουν τόσο σημαντικότεροι επιστήμονες είναι. Για τον μέσο έλληνα ακαδημαϊκό, το να μιλήσει απλά και καθημερινά θεωρείται απόλυτος ξεπεσμός.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, πιο απόλυτα δεν γίνεται!


----------



## Count Baltar (Oct 15, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Λατρεύω και κάτι άλλο, που όμως δεν είναι τόσο θέμα γλώσσας όσο επιστημονικής και πολιτισμικής παράδοσης: το γεγονός ότι πολλοί αγγλοσάξονες ακαδημαϊκοί γράφουν απλά και ακομπλεξάριστα, με χιούμορ, συχνά με γερές δόσεις αυτοσαρκασμού, θέλοντας να προσεγγίσουν όσο ευρύτερο κοινό μπορούν. Αντίθετα, σε ομιλίες και κείμενα πολλών ελλήνων ακαδημαϊκών διακρίνει κανείς μια συνειδητή προσπάθεια να κάνουν το λόγο τους όσο πιο δυσνόητο γίνεται, θεωρώντας ίσως ότι όσο λιγότεροι τους καταλαβαίνουν τόσο σημαντικότεροι επιστήμονες είναι. Για τον μέσο έλληνα ακαδημαϊκό, το να μιλήσει απλά και καθημερινά θεωρείται απόλυτος ξεπεσμός.



Με αποτέλεσμα να τραβάμε τον παθών μας τον τάραχο και εμείς οι μεταφραστές. (--Μα είναι δυνατόν ακαδημαϊκός άνθρωπος να μιλάει έτσι; [λέει ο επιμελητής σε μετάφραση En->Gr]. --Μα είναι δυνατόν ακαδημαϊκός άνθρωπος να μιλάει έτσι; [λέει ο επιμελητής σε μετάφραση Gr->En])


----------



## anef (Oct 15, 2008)

panadeli said:


> Λατρεύω και κάτι άλλο, που όμως δεν είναι τόσο θέμα γλώσσας όσο επιστημονικής και πολιτισμικής παράδοσης: το γεγονός ότι πολλοί αγγλοσάξονες ακαδημαϊκοί γράφουν απλά και ακομπλεξάριστα, με χιούμορ, συχνά με γερές δόσεις αυτοσαρκασμού, θέλοντας να προσεγγίσουν όσο ευρύτερο κοινό μπορούν. Αντίθετα, σε ομιλίες και κείμενα πολλών ελλήνων ακαδημαϊκών διακρίνει κανείς μια συνειδητή προσπάθεια να κάνουν το λόγο τους όσο πιο δυσνόητο γίνεται, θεωρώντας ίσως ότι όσο λιγότεροι τους καταλαβαίνουν τόσο σημαντικότεροι επιστήμονες είναι. Για τον μέσο έλληνα ακαδημαϊκό, το να μιλήσει απλά και καθημερινά θεωρείται απόλυτος ξεπεσμός.



Απλώς να επισημάνω ότι κατά τη γνώμη μου η χρήση χιούμορ και αυτοσαρκασμού δεν στοχεύει κυρίως στην προσέγγιση ευρύτερου κοινού. Με το χιούμορ ο ομιλητής/συγγραφέας προσπαθεί να πάρει με το μέρος του το κοινό (γι'αυτό και διδάσκεται ως στρατηγική για το άνοιγμα μιας παρουσίασης) και με τον αυτοσαρκασμό να αποτρέψει τυχόν επιθέσεις ή έντονη κριτική σε αυτά που λέει και γενικά την κατηγορία ότι παρουσιάζει τον εαυτό του ως αυθεντία (άσχετα αν ο ίδιος πιστεύει πως είναι).
Ευχάριστες στρατηγικές και φιλικές προς το χρήστη, αλλά όχι απαραίτητα πιο 'αθώες' από άλλες.


----------



## Costas (Feb 13, 2009)

Εκτός από το Βηλαρά και το Φιλήντα, και τις άλλες "οικτρομειοψηφικές" προσπάθειες θέσπισης απλοποιημένου συστήματος γραφής, υπάρχει και η μεταρρύθμιση που έγινε στις ελληνικές κοινότητες της Σοβιετικής Ένωσης στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '20, που έδειξε ότι το θέμα της ορθογραφίας ήταν εξόχως πολιτικό και όχι απλά θέμα ανικανότητας μερικών διανοουμένων να καταλάβουν τη σημασία της ιστορικής παράδοσης ή τη λειτουργικότητα της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας σε θέματα γραμματικής και ετυμολογίας. Οι διώξεις που άρχισαν το 1937 κατέστρεψαν αυτό το εκτός ελλαδικού χώρου ελληνικό πείραμα. Αν δεν είχαν συμβεί, θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει σήμερα μια ογδοντάχρονη σχετική παράδοση και γραμματεία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 27, 2009)

Έγραψε σχετικά ο Νίκος Αλιάγας στο Πρώτο Θέμα (22/03/2009), αναμασώντας και γνωστά στερεότυπα σχετικά με τις μοναδικές και ιδιαίτερες αρετές της ελληνικής γλώσσας (οι επισημάνσεις δικές μου):

*Η γνώση ενός λαού όσον αφορά στη γλώσσα του και φυσικά στην πολιτιστική του κληρονομιά καταγράφονται αναμφίβολα στο DNA του.* Και όσον αφορά εμάς τους Ελληνες είναι ίσως και η μεγαλύτερη παρακαταθήκη μας. *Δυτικοευρωπαίοι* πανεπιστημιακοί, επιστήμονες αλλά και απλοί πολίτες *ασπάζονται τη γλώσσα μας με δέος*, την αποκρυπτογραφούν, την αναλύουν, *τη χρησιμοποιούν ως αντικλείδι γνώσης*, όταν δεν *τη ζηλεύουν κρυφά για τις αναλλοίωτες ικανότητές της να αντισταθεί στον χρόνο και στον δόλο των ανθρώπων*.
Το θέλουμε ή όχι ομιλούμε σχεδόν την ίδια γλώσσα των αρχαίων ημών προγόνων. Ναι, ξέρω, είναι βαρύ το φορτίο και η ευθύνη μεγάλη. Οι Ελληνες κατάφεραν να χτίσουν μέσα σε σχεδόν 100 χρόνια, σε έναν ανεπανάληπτο Χρυσό Αιώνα, τον Πολιτισμό και τη Δημοκρατία των μεταγενέστερων κοινωνιών, με θεμέλιο τη γλώσσα μας.
Εχω συναντήσει πολίτες του κόσμου μη Ελληνες, οι οποίοι όταν μυήθηκαν στον ελληνικό τρόπο σκέψης, είτε από περιέργεια, είτε τυχαία, αποφάσισαν να προχωρήσουν στην εκμάθηση των αρχαίων ελληνικών και των νεοελληνικών, όπως ο Ομάρ Σαρίφ ή ο οπερατέρ μου στο κανάλι, ο αντιπρόεδρος του δικαστηρίου της Γαλλίας, μια παρουσιάστρια πρωινής παιδικής εκπομπής στην κρατική τηλεόραση ή ακόμα και η αξιοσέβαστη ακαδημαϊκός Ζακλίν ντε Ρομιγί.
Θέλησαν να μάθουν ελληνικά για να καταλάβουν και τη δική τους γλώσσα, για να κατανοήσουν και τη δική τους ταυτότητα. Για παράδειγμα, η ορθογραφία πάμπολλων λέξεων της αγγλικής και της γαλλικής γλώσσας εξηγείται και ορίζεται από την ελληνική και δεν πρόκειται για τυχαίο γεγονός. *Η ελληνική, ως μάνα των γλωσσών, κατέχει αριστουργηματική σύνταξη και γραμματική που συνδέεται με τον νου και το ένστικτο του κάθε ανθρώπου.* Τίποτα δεν χαρίζεται στη γλώσσα μας. Ολα εξηγούνται, όλα δικαιολογούνται, σαν αριθμητική εξίσωση όπου ο νους δίνει την κατεύθυνση. *Ισως να το θυμόμασταν κι εμείς περισσότερο αν δεν είχαμε καταργήσει τις δασείες, τις ψιλές και την περισπωμένη.*

Η συνέχεια —ευτυχώς— είναι πιο προσγειωμένη (ούτε κι εγώ συμφωνώ με την πρόταση του κ. Ματσάκη, αλλά δεν χρειάζομαι υπεράσπιση της θέσης μου, που εδώ τυχαίνει να συμπίπτει με αυτήν του κ. Αλιάγα, με επιχειρηματολογία σαν κι αυτή που μόλις προηγήθηκε). Μία χοντράδα που λέει όμως παρακάτω, την επισημαίνω πάλι.

Γι’ αυτόν τον λόγο έμεινα έκπληκτος και συνάμα οργίστηκα όταν πληροφορήθηκα για την πρόταση που έκανε ο Κύπριος βουλευτής Μάριος Ματσάκης περί απλοποίησης της ορθογραφίας στην ελληνική γλώσσα. Σε επιστολή που έστειλε στον υπουργό Παιδείας της Κύπρου, την οποία κοινοποίησε και στους Ελληνες συναδέλφους του στη Βουλή των Ελλήνων, ο κ. Ματσάκης παραθέτει ως τροφή για σκέψη τα εξής: να καταργηθούν τα γράμματα ήτα (η) και ύψιλον (υ) και να αντικατασταθούν από το γιώτα (ι). Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το άμοιρο ωμέγα (ω), που καταδικάζεται να γίνει αιωνίως όμικρον (ο). Οσο για τα άλφα γιώτα (αι), έψιλον γιώτα (ει), όμικρον γιώτα (οι) κ.λπ., σας αφήνω να μαντέψετε τη συνέχεια. *Ουσιαστικά **προτείνει να γράφουμε όπως μιλάμε και να μη γράφουμε όπως **σκεφτόμαστε.* [ΣτΖ: Εεε;] Ακόμα και το καημένο σίγμα το τελικό (ς), αντικαθίσταται στο σενάριο φαντασίας του κ. Ματσάκη με το απλό σίγμα (σ). Φαίνεται πως ορισμένοι, οι οποίοι είχαν την τύχη να τους εμπιστευτεί και να τους ψηφίσει η κοινωνία τους, δεν έχουν τίποτα πιο σοβαρό να προτείνουν από το να κουτσουρευτεί η κληρονομιά και η πολιτιστική ιδιαιτερότητα ενός λαού στο όνομα «μιας τάσης ενωτικής πορείας των γλωσσών στην Ε.Ε. […] μιας τέτοιας αλλαγής, η οποία θα καταστήσει την ελληνική γραφή πιο απλή και πιο εύχρηστη»!
Εδώ είναι που αναρωτιέμαι αν πρέπει να γελάσω ή να κλάψω και πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω το όφελος και το νόημα της πρότασης. Οι Ευρωπαίοι δεν ζητούν από εμάς τόσο πολλά. Απεναντίας, εκείνοι σέβονται έναν λαό ο οποίος ενσαρκώνει την κληρονομιά του ακόμα και σε μια μοντέρνα κοινωνία. Δεν κολακεύονται από υποκλίσεις τύπου Χατζηαβάτη απέναντι στις απαιτήσεις των, με το πρόσχημα του εκμοντερνισμού. Πόνεσε πολύ αυτός ο καψερός λαός των Ελλήνων γι’ αυτή την έρμη γλώσσα του, «την πρώτη του παρηγοριά και τη στερνή του ελπίδα», όπως γράφει ο Νίκος Γκάτσος. Θα ήταν λυπηρό και ακατανόητο οι γραφικές αυτές σκέψεις-προτάσεις να ληφθούν σοβαρά υπόψη από τους όποιους πολιτικούς ιθύνοντες. Οι ισχυρισμοί του κ. Ματσάκη είναι γνωστοί εδώ και πολύ καιρό, αλλά διερωτώμαι αν πιστεύει πραγματικά αυτά που γράφει ή αν ψάχνει κάτι μόνο και μόνο για να ακουστεί το όνομά του. Το τελευταίο τουλάχιστον το κατάφερε.


----------



## Costas (Mar 30, 2009)

Να σημειώσω ότι "το καημένο σίγμα το τελικό" το έχουν καταργήσει οι ....εκδόσεις της Οξφόρδης, no less. Ή τέλος πάντων ότι έχουν καταργήσει τα δύο διαφορετικά σίγμα και χρησιμοποιούν ένα ενδιάμεσης μορφής, για όλες τις θέσεις του μέσα στη λέξη.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2011)

Αντιλήφθηκα από ηλεμήνυμα που μου προώθησε φίλος ότι το σχετικό κείμενο του Ματσάκη ή για τον Ματσάκη βγήκε πάλι στην ηλεκτρονική γύρα. Προφανώς έφτασε και στο ηλεκουτί της κυρίας Ακρίτα (Νέα του Σαββάτου), αφού, όπως φαίνεται, δεν έκανε τον κόπο να ανακαλύψει μήπως πρόκειται για ξαναζεσταμένο φαγητό. Μου αρέσει πάντα το επιχείρημα του είδους «Πώς θα διακρίνουμε το “κώλυμα” από το “κόλλημα” και το “μέλλει” από το “μέλι”» — που αγνοεί την απλή απάντηση: «Όπως τα διακρίνουμε στον προφορικό λόγο». Αλλά με εκνευρίζει κάθε αναφορά στο παραμύθι με τον Κίσιντζερ: «Κλείνοντας, ας θυμηθούμε τη ρήση του Χένρι Κίσινγκερ: “Ο ελληνικός λαός δεν κυβερνιέται εύκολα! Γι’ αυτό πρέπει να τον πλήξουµε βαθιά στις πολιτισμικές του ρίζες. Τότε ίσως συνετιστεί”».

Περί του μύθου, εδώ.


----------



## meidei (Feb 12, 2011)

Πω, κυκλοφορεί ακόμα αυτό; 
Όταν πρωτοέγινε το σούσουρο, είχα κάνει ένα πείραμα με τα λείπει-λύπη-λίπη (το αγαπημένο τους παράδειγμα)... κανένας δεν κατάλαβε άλλο από αυτό που έπρεπε. Μετά δοκίμασα τωρινά ομόγραφα όπως ο/το όρος ή λέξεις με διαφορετικές σημασίες όπως η άρθρωση. Κανένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα κατανόησης, αλήθεια.

Όχι ότι είμαι υπέρ τέτοιας αλλαγής της γραφής (αυτά τα απότομα δεν έχουν καλά αποτελέσματα), αλλά αν είναι να κάνουμε κάτι τέτοιο ας αφήσουμε τον γιωτακισμό και να πιάσουμε το σύστημα του Γιάνη Βηλαρά, που πολύ σωστά κάνει και κρατά και το <η> και το <ι>.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2011)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως, ιδιαίτερα που λες για τα απότομα.

Φίλος μού έγραψε για να μου θυμίσει τις περιπτώσεις που στον προφορικό λόγο χρειάζεται να κάνουμε διευκρίνιση σε ομόηχα, όταν τα συμφραζόμενα δεν αρκούν, π.χ. «οι πολιτικοί με όμικρον γιώτα» ή «τους ημέτερους με ήτα». Αυτά είναι αναπόφευκτες κληρονομιές ενός συστήματος που έκανε διακρίσεις με μακρά και με διφθόγγους και με δασείες που _ακούγονταν_. Η πραγματική αλλαγή έγινε, εντελώς φυσιολογικά και χωρίς έδικτα και φιρμάνια, όταν εξαλείφθηκαν αυτές οι διακρίσεις. Τώρα εμείς απλώς ζούμε με την αγάπη στην ετυμολογική εικόνα, τόσο που συχνά μπερδεύουμε την ιστορία με την υστερία. :)


----------



## meidei (Feb 12, 2011)

Γενικά, φιρμάνια για την γλώσσα δεν πρέπει να βγάζουμε. Και είναι στην πράξη ανεφάρμοστα και διαταράσσουν και την ομαλή επικοινωνία κατά την διάρκεια. 

Δεν είμαι και πολύ πεισμένος ότι τα "οι πολιτικοί με όμικρον-γιώτα" είναι απαραίτητα όμως. Θέλω να πω, δεν θα ακολουθήσει ένα ρήμα μετά το ουσιαστικό-υποκείμενο; Σε αυτό φαίνεται ο αριθμός.
Είναι πολύ σημαντικό όμως το "ημέτεροι" και το σόι του. Η γλώσσα (δηλαδή οι ομιλητές της) μόνη της τα απέβαλε τα ημείς-υμείς όταν η προφορά τους συνέπεσε κι έφτιαξε νέους τύπους: εμείς-εσείς*. Είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο με την λογική να καταλάβεις την επιμονή κάποιων να τα επαναφέρουν έξω από την στερεότυπη χρήση τους.

*Όχι μόνο στα ελληνικά. Το αμερικάνικο y'all από παρόμοια ανάγκη προήλθε. (κάτι τέτοια μικρά με εντυπωσιάζουν εμένα)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2011)

meidei said:


> Δεν είμαι και πολύ πεισμένος ότι τα "οι πολιτικοί με όμικρον-γιώτα" είναι απαραίτητα όμως. Θέλω να πω, δεν θα ακολουθήσει ένα ρήμα μετά το ουσιαστικό-υποκείμενο; Σε αυτό φαίνεται ο αριθμός.


Το ζητούμενο στη σημερινή Αίγυπτο είναι ι πολιτικί. Από τα αρχαία χρόνια, η λύση σε κάθε κρίσιμη κατάσταση είναι ι πολιτικί. Ι πολιτικί, ο διαχωρισμός σε ιμέτερους και ιμέτερους, είναι ένα με τη φύση του ανθρώπου. Από την πρώτη μας ανάσα, πολιτικί και πολιτικί χαράζουν το μέλλον μας....

(ΟΚ, ξέρω ότι ψιλοκλέβω ;), αλλά...)


----------



## meidei (Feb 12, 2011)

Point taken


----------



## sarant (Feb 12, 2011)

Καλά, είναι δυνατόν μια δημοσιογράφος να μην ξέρει ότι ο Ματσάκης δεν είναι ευρωβουλευτής εδώ και ενάμιση χρόνο -κοντεύουν δύο; Ότι αυτή η χαζαμάρα κυκλοφορεί εδώ και τέσσερα-πέντε χρόνια;

Τέλος πάντων. Απροπό, ο Βηλαράς στη Ρομέηκη γλόσα δεν διατηρεί και το η και το ι. Μόνο το η.


----------



## meidei (Feb 12, 2011)

sarant said:


> Απροπό, ο Βηλαράς στη Ρομέηκη γλόσα δεν διατηρεί και το η και το ι. Μόνο το η.


Εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι το <ι> να έχει ρόλο "μισόφωνου" (/j/, [ç]/[ʝ]) και το <η> να είναι το σωστό φωνήεν _._


----------



## sarant (Feb 12, 2011)

Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο, δεν το έχω πρόχειρο να το κοιτάξω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2011)

Εδώ μπορείτε να δείτε πώς έγιναν οι _λογιότατοί_ (και όχι μόνο):


----------



## sarant (Feb 12, 2011)

Ναι, το βρήκα κι εγώ, πράγματι ο Βηλαράς κρατάει το ι για τις δίφθογγες, όπως λέει στη Ρομέηκη γλόσα. (Κι όμως, σε γράμματά του είχα δει "γηα").


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2011)

Το ματσακολερναίο ξαναβγήκε στη γύρα, ενισχυμένο με το παραμύθι περί Κίσινγκερ και του τσακίσματος των Ελλήνων μέσω του τσακίσματος της γλώσσας τους και εμπλουτισμένο με την επόμενη «προσωπική πινελιά»:

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω και τα εξής:
Ας τολμήσει κάποιος ξένος να προτείνει σε Γάλλο να εξαλείψει τους τρεις τόνους, ή να γράψει το beaucoup - bocou, ή το couteau - couto. 
Aς τολμήσει να προτείνει σε ένα Άγγλο να γράψει αντί thought -thot, αντί wrought - rot,
ή
σε ένα Γερμανό να γράψει αντί Gemutsbeschaffenheit -Gemutsbesafenheit , ή αντί Erbschleicher - Erbsleiher
και θα δούμε τι θα γίνει!!
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΡΟΩΘΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΕΣ !!!​
Δύο μικρά σχόλια:

(1) Δεν είναι εθνικιστική (μπα, καθόλου) η έκκληση να το προωθούμε σε Έλληνες. Κατά προτίμηση, θα έλεγα, που δεν ξέρουν ξένες γλώσσες. Γιατί οι ξένοι και οι Έλληνες που μιλάνε γαλλικά, αγγλικά ή γερμανικά ξέρουν ότι οι λέξεις που προτείνει ο αφελής λερναιογράφος *προφέρονται εντελώς διαφορετικά*. Πόσες φορές θα το πούμε, πια;

(2) Υπάρχει άραγε τρόπος να μπλοκάρουμε ολόκληρα περιεχόμενα ηλεμηνυμάτων, μπας και γλιτώσουμε από αυτούς τους σπαμαδόρους ιδεολόγους;



Αλλά αφού μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία, ας το ξεφουρνίσω:
*Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity* (Hanlon's razor)


----------



## meidei (Oct 13, 2011)

Εντάξει, μόνο στα γερμανικά αμόλησε μεγάλες μαλακίες (εκτός δλδ του ματσακολερναίου και του Κίσσινγκερ), τα bocou και τα thott και έτσι προφέρονται, κι έτσι γράφονται σε όλες τις άκρες του διαδικτύου (και σε μέμο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 13, 2011)

meidei said:


> Εντάξει, μόνο στα γερμανικά αμόλησε μεγάλες μαλακίες (εκτός δλδ του ματσακολερναίου και του Κίσσινγκερ), τα bocou και τα thott και έτσι προφέρονται, κι έτσι γράφονται σε όλες τις άκρες του διαδικτύου (και σε μέμο).


Ναι, μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, το «εντελώς διαφορετικά» είναι υπερβολή πλην γερμανικών· τα γερμανικά πρέπει να είναι πρόσφατη, αντιμνημονιακή επέκταση από κάποιον ρέκτη στην αλυσίδα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2011)

Αν λέτε ότι το thought και το wrought προφέρονται σαν το rot, θα διαφωνήσω, γιατί έχουμε μακρύ και βραχύ [ο].


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 13, 2011)

Καθόλου υπερβολή. Από πού κι ως πού το thought θα μπορούσε να προφέρεται thot; Το δε υπαρκτό rot, επίσης δεν προφέρεται καθόλου σαν το wrought ή σαν το wrote ή σαν το rote (μόνο τα δύο τελευταία είναι ομόηχα).

Μάλιστα πολλές ομόηχες λέξεις με τα χρόνια απλοποιούνται ή λέξεις που προφέρονται περίεργα αλλάζουν γραφή, ιδίως στα αμερικάνικα. Φυσικά, όπως στην περίπτωση των wrote-rote, το επιχείρημα διατήρησης της ορθογραφίας είναι η διάκριση εννοιών στον γραπτό λόγο. Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις αυτό όντως μπορεί να δημιουργήσει προβλήματα, σε αντίθεση με τα ελληνικά που κάτι τέτοιο είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο (λόγω σύνταξης).

Για παράδειγμα: "Ιt's a dark (k)night".


----------



## meidei (Oct 13, 2011)

Προσωπικά έχω το cot-caught merger οπότε τα προφέρω το ίδιο (όπως κάνουν οι Σκωτσέζοι και πολλοί Αμερικάνοι)
wrought   /rɔt/ [rɔt] -> rott
rot   /rɒt/ [rɔt] -> rott (και το thott ομοίως).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2011)

meidei said:


> Προσωπικά έχω το cot-caught merger οπότε τα προφέρω το ίδιο (όπως κάνουν οι Σκωτσέζοι και πολλοί Αμερικάνοι)
> wrought   /rɔt/ [rɔt] -> rott
> rot   /rɒt/ [rɔt] -> rott (και το thott ομοίως).


 
Ναι, μόνο που το αντίστοιχο θα ήταν να προτείναμε οι _Αγγέλοι_ να γράφονται _Αγκύλη_ γιατί έτσι τούς προφέρουν σε κάποια βόρεια ιδιώματα.


----------



## meidei (Oct 14, 2011)

παζ εξακτεμαν. εκτός δλδ αν παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά επιπόλαιες προτάσεις απλοποίησης.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

Wrought with bad rot that email; schlechtes Brot*
whoever that wrote was not crystal in thought
that path with some horror and mirth it is fraught
Look at that mouse the cat dragging just brought
I wonder in what kind of gutter it's caught
mercy boku por nada, gataki kouto 
They're not selling seashells down by the shore
just seaweed for silk till they're sore; such a bore
:twit:

*βρόμικο πσομί


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2011)

O στιχοπλέκτης ο καλός στη γλώσσα δεν κωλώνει
και ό,τι θέλει θα το πει και δεν θα βαλαντώνει.
Σαν τον βαρούν αφόρητα με γλωσσομοιρολόγια
θα απαντήσει στο ψαχνό και με Εγγλέζων λόγια... :)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 29, 2012)

Η ιστορία με τον Ματσάκη ξαναβγήκε στη γύρα των μπλογκ.

Εντωμεταξύ, σκεφτόμουν όλ' αυτήν τη συζήτηση για τη φωνητική γραφή με λατινικά γράμματα όταν βρέθηκα Σάββατο πρωί πίσω από ένα βανάκι που 'χε κολλημένο ένα χιουμοριστικό αυτοκόλλητο στην πίσω πόρτα, που μου πήρε αρκετή ώρα για να το αποκρυπτογραφήσω: *isastoligiatobutso.gr *


----------

